# Mixed Reef Tank | 75 Gallon | SPS Dominated | LiveCoralReef



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Check out our video on YouTube:

YouTube Video - Mixed Reef Tank | 75 Gallon | SPS Dominated | LiveCoralReef

Two year old SPS dominated mixed reef tank with frag rack. Everything from Acropora to Montiopora as well as LPS.

































































































































John


----------

